# Oh buoy - headhunter



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

AO size buoy ~£18 it’s a bugger to fill with water; but a good “human” like feel when hit.
If buying again I’d probs go for the next sizeup (A1) for around £22


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

That looks good. Where do you get them? And would they hang off a chin. Up bar on a power cage?


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

EBay “newline21” reasonably low prices with free p+p
Equivalent ’Aqua’ headhunter bag goes for around £69. You’ll need a shackle and chain/rope - but that shouldn’t cost more than a tenner. Mount it as high as possible, around 2.12m as a minimum.
A0 - head hunter/ slip bag size
A1 - more punchbag sized (great feeling for uppercuts)


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

thanks! will put that on my xmas list


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

hmgs said:


> AO size buoy ~£18 it’s a bugger to fill with water; *but a good “human” like feel when hit*.
> If buying again I’d probs go for the next sizeup (A1) for around £22
> View attachment 212317


thug


----------

